# Crypt Wendtii and the melt



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wondering how long it takes a crypt to fully melt? I've had mine in my tank for about two weeks and each plant as two new leaves, but still have most of their old ones. Only a couple leaves actually dropped. The largest crypt has three all-brown leaves, but they're still strongly attached.

Can I cut the old leaves off, or should I just leave them?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

They don't _have_ to melt. Melting is a response to drastically changed growing conditions -- the plant basically jettisons its now useless leaves. It's most common when you submerge a plant that has been grown emersed, as many commercial growers do. If the changes are minor, the plant will keep its leaves, although the new ones will be better suited to the new conditions -- e.g. if it's now growing with less light, the new leaves won't be as red.

Don't cut off any leaves. The plant is either still using them, or it's drawing nutrients out of them to use in new growth. C.wendtii normally has bronze-colored leaves when grown under good light, so those leaves are most likely perfectly healthy. Don't cut them off until they melt, if then.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright thank you for the info, I wasn't sure. They WERE all green, its just a few turned brown.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

If the plant melts, the leaves become transparent and turn into mush.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's the crypts way of adjusting to the new light. Don't worry as they are very hardy as long as you have enough light for about a 10 hour photo-period per day. A good sign will be when they pop up new plantlets in the gravel later on.


----------

